# Granite tile over fireplace bricks



## Frenchy (Mar 7, 2004)

How would I go about putting Granite tiles over an existing fireplace made out of brick? I would like to wrap the entire fireplace but I'm wondering if the heat /cool cycles will loosen the tiles. What kind of Thinset or adhesive should I use? How should I fill in the grooves on the old brick?

Frenchy


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Check with the manufacturer on the thin set/ahesive. But as far as application goes, I would attach wire mesh with tap cons to the brick, then trowl over that. Bob


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

oh yea.....sorry about the lack of advice on the adhesive.....I can't remember what I used when I did that exact same thing ........come on give me a brake, it was the back in the 80s.
Bob


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Do a search on Google for refractory mortar. Not sure how well that adheres to granite - but it's the standard for fireplace applications - withstands heat.


----------



## Simon (Apr 15, 2004)

Just a quick note. Make sure that brick is clean and solid. No loose crap to come off. It may seem to go without saying, but to miss it would be bad.

gotogo


----------

